# Opinion. What's the best looking predator?



## Benbibler

Gray fox for me. They are amazing.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Bobcat all the way.... and I like red fox too.


----------



## bones44

Cougar...two-legged kind


----------



## mesa sky photography

Jaguar and Bobcat!


----------



## HowlinRed

I'm with Chris on this one. Bobcat!

But if I had to pick a fox it would be the gray.


----------



## ColorMike

bones44 said:


> Cougar...two-legged kind


Hell yes..... I agree 110%


----------



## bgfireguy

Yea the Jaguar and the Wolf for me.


----------



## drifter0069

Bobcat or red fox. I already have real life cougar.........lol


----------



## youngdon

mesa sky photography said:


> Jaguar and Bobcat!


+1


----------



## sos1inmesa

Bobcat


----------



## youngdon

They look really col in a suit and tie !!


----------



## imnohero

I'm with Chris too, Bobcat then Red Fox.


----------



## knapper

Wolverine, they are many ways of mean and can back it up.


----------



## bar-d

Dead coyote.


----------



## Mattuk

Leopard and Tiger.


----------



## KaBloomr

Bengal Tiger.


----------



## 220swift

bobcat first, then a close second would br the red fox


----------



## showmeyote

_chupacabras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1_

_Nah, Just kiddin! BOBCAT!_


----------



## Mattuk

Or maybe the clouded leopard.


----------



## catcapper

The King Kat in Colorado

*MTN. LION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*







*


----------



## glenway

Any of them are beautiful, as long as they are sporting a bullet hole.


----------



## singlesix

Black panther, and wolf


----------



## Mattuk

singlesix said:


> Black panther


Thats a Melanistic leopard. Jaguars also throw a black form.


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky

Bobcat then red fox


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT Howlin-n-Ky


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky

Thanks Mattuk, looks like a very neat forum.


----------



## Mattuk

You'll enjoy it here buddy.


----------



## HowlinRed

Welcome Howlin-n-Ky

Matt is right.


----------



## hassell

Mountain Lion and Wolverine.


----------



## mesa sky photography

Matt,
Glad u replied to "black panther"







I'm asked all the time if I ever see any "black panthers"


----------



## Mattuk

Chad I've seen them here 4 time's! And I've seen stuff on youtube to suggest you have them in the wild in America too!


----------



## singlesix

Mattuk said:


> Thats a Melanistic leopard. Jaguars also throw a black form.


cool i did not know that


----------



## huntinfool84

mnt lion then a badger.


----------



## pantherarms99

_Bobcat_


----------

